# How do I fit a bicycle chain?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I set off to do a bit of "off roading"  on my bike today along the cliffs at Flamborough. There was a particularly steep bit of track to get up onto the tops between the light house and the cliffs. I surprised myself as had expected to have to walk it and I was virtually at the top when the blooming chain snapped. 

Its a 21 speed hybrid, I still have the old chain.

Am I going to need special tools? No problem going off on the scooter to get a chain I guess but how and what do I need to put it on?


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

No special tools Barry, just a pair of pliers and a split link....

https://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&...ahUKEwjPnLyq0sHPAhVLPD4KHSeBCf4Qwg8IDg&adurl=

I keep one on the bike for emergency.

If the chain is coming to the end of its life, you might need a new one, and if you need a new chain, you might need new front and rear mechs as the old ones wear, as the chain stretches.

Ken.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You need a false link Barry, and a pin punch to remove any extra links to make the new one the correct length.

Look and learn dear boy!! :wink2: 




You don't need all the fancy bits and pieces he has. He makes a simple job into a command performance. He's trying to sell a load of very expensive tools you do not need - but the video does show you what you need to do.

I've always managed quite well with a pin punch (_or a nail_) and toffee hammer, and pair of snipe nosed pliers.

Dave

Must type faster - Blizzard beat me to it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with Zeb. nail, hammer and a pair of pliers plus a split link works well, BUT it may mean your chain is knackered (technical term for worn out), so a new one may be timely, but get the cogs at the front and back checked as they do wear and if chipped can rapidly wreck a new chain.

None of those bits are hard to replace IMO.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I believe that the cure for those mishaps is called Maintenance.>> I always used to carry a small kit with me and it included a chain link vice/clamp/remove link.I am sure they are still available.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. So If I get one if these false links that's all I need? Presumably I'll need to remove the snapped link though. Is that what I need the pin punch for? I guess I could take the chain in to the bike shop and Brid and see if they have a false Link and can remove the snapped link.

That looks dead easy. Good job I kept the chain. I almost binned it in disgust. 

It will be great if I can do it without having to take it in the van as that would be a royal pain in the backside.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have a look at this Barry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Pair of tights off the missus will do it Barry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nah, Dick, he's used those already for the fan belt on the MH.......

she can't afford more than one pair on the pocket money he gives her.....

He said they'd be alright with a bit of a wash.....

Dave


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> No special tools Barry, just a pair of pliers and a split link....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&...ahUKEwjPnLyq0sHPAhVLPD4KHSeBCf4Qwg8IDg&adurl=
> 
> ...


Ken, that link in your post above is to a link for a ⅛" chain, but these are only used on single-speed or hub geared bikes. Barry's bike has derailleur gears which use a 3/32" chain. If you try to use the ⅛" link it will stick out one side or the other & catch on your front or rear mechanism, probably causing serious damage. Using a traditional "split link", even of the correct width, is not a good idea anyway as the mechanisms push on the side of the chain when you change gear & are quite likely to flip the link off when you least expect it.
The KMC link (missing link) in Zebedee's post is very suitable for a derailleur geared bike & will fix Barry's problem, once he has removed the broken link. I've fitted lots of them, or similar from other manufacturers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> Ken, that link in your post above is to a link for a ⅛" chain, but these are only used on single-speed or hub geared bikes. Barry's bike has derailleur gears which use a 3/32" chain. If you try to use the ⅛" link it will stick out one side or the other & catch on your front or rear mechanism, probably causing serious damage. Using a traditional "split link", even of the correct width, is not a good idea anyway as the mechanisms push on the side of the chain when you change gear & are quite likely to flip the link off when you least expect it.
> The KMC link (missing link) in Zebedee's post is very suitable for a derailleur geared bike & will fix Barry's problem, once he has removed the broken link. I've fitted lots of them, or similar from other manufacturers.


Thanks

So I want the gold false link in Zebs video? What exactly am I asking for? Is there a brand name, model type or something? I presume all bike shops will have them and if I take the chain in perhaps they will sort me out the right thing?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We all live and learn, thanks Emmbeedee, there is a great deal I did not know there.

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

...and if you can fix a bike, you can fix a scooter, and if you can fix a scooter you can fix a car, and if you can fix a car then you can fix a motorhome.......mmmm maybe went a bit too far there !


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> So I want the gold false link in Zebs video? What exactly am I asking for? Is there a brand name, model type or something? I presume all bike shops will have them and if I take the chain in perhaps they will sort me out the right thing?


They are variously called Missing Links, Chain Links, chain connectors - here's another example. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/kmc-chain-connectors/rp-prod25439

I'm sure if you take the chain in to a LBS then they'll sort it for you but ideally you might want to take the entire bike in. Not only will they refit the chain but they will hopefully give the bike a visual inspection. You need to be thinking about why the chain broke. Maybe it had been knocked and that was what caused it. Maybe you've been doing hard gear changes under load? Maybe the gears aren't properly adjusted and additional stress is being put on the chain? Maybe the cassette and / or chain rings are worn. No point in replacing a worn chain if the rest of the transmission is worn. Maybe you hadn't been caring for the chain properly?

I've had chains break for various reasons and always carry a chain breaker with me as it's a lot easier than standing at the side of the road trying to do it with a rock and a nail you found in the gutter! Last time I had a broken chain was when Mrs P pulled up besides me on a track and stopped whilst forgetting that she had her feet in toe clips! She had two ways to topple but chose my way!


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks
> 
> So I want the gold false link in Zebs video? What exactly am I asking for? Is there a brand name, model type or something? I presume all bike shops will have them and if I take the chain in perhaps they will sort me out the right thing?


Yes, if you look at the Chain Reaction site (link in Peribro's post) it is the 8 speed one you need, £2.99 there so will be similar in an LBS. KMC is the brand but there are other similar makes as Peribro says.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Barry

Didn't you learn how to do this as a nipper?









I can recall my old man showing me how to take links out and the false link thing. Fiddly as a kid but good to know.

My wife and I reminisce about these things and reflect on the current generation and their inability to perform basic DIY. From the age of 7 I was building things and using the old man's power tools. I can recall skateboards made from roller skates but especially go karts...but only when I could lay my hands on pram wheels!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats great thanks. The bike I have is a Carrera Apollo 21 speed (I think). Why do I need an 8 speed link though Embeedee? Not doubting that advice just wondered.

Bike shops dont open until 10am so will ask them for KMC Chain connector or similar. Ill just take the chain in.

Graham. You must be kidding. My father (Headmaster) never taught me anything like that as he was pretty useless himself. He built a shed once with bricks that nobody would dare go in. It had a kind of pot belly. 

My uncle who was a Sparky initially and then in the 70's got into IT in a big way with Olivetti was the only person who showed me anything useful thank God! 

I Can usually fix stuff in the motorhome though with either rubber tape or self tappers. Early Kontikis are not very high tech.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peribro said:


> I'm sure if you take the chain in to a LBS then they'll sort it for you but ideally you might want to *take the entire bike in*.


I would Barry - this is the best advice yet, and the rest of Peter's post is spot on.

Whatever you do I would certainly not get your old chain mended. It broke once, so it's going to break again before long, and if your sprockets are knackered a new chain will go the same way much sooner than it should.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Problem is Zeb getting the bike to the bike shop is going to be a real pain. Its 8 miles away, the van is in a spot where I wouldnt really like to move it for a variety of reasons and there is nowhere near to park. Ive carried all sorts on the scooter but even I cant figure out how to stick a push bike on. If its only a few quid for a quick fix surely it will be ok for the two or three weeks I need to use it here. There is an excellent charity bike shop in Darlington near home. Ill just bung it in the car and drop it off there when I get home.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> T
> 
> Graham. You must be kidding. My father (Headmaster) never taught me anything like that as he was pretty useless himself. He built a shed once with bricks that nobody would dare go in. It had a kind of pot belly.


Its strange as the old man and I had a distant relationship. I am the youngest of 6 and I think he was all fathered-out by the time I came along. Notwithstanding when I could get him to, he did help with manual stuff as we are discussing (he was a sparky too until retraining to become a teacher in his mid 50's).

I am very thankful for that exposure as it helps me a great deal now...although I do know my limitations when it comes to DIY/Mechanics etc etc

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Problem is Zeb getting the bike to the bike shop is going to be a real pain. Its 8 miles away, the van is in a spot where I wouldnt really like to move it for a variety of reasons and there is nowhere near to park. Ive carried all sorts on the scooter but even I cant figure out how to stick a push bike on. If its only a few quid for a quick fix surely it will be ok for the two or three weeks I need to use it here. There is an excellent charity bike shop in Darlington near home. Ill just bung it in the car and drop it off there when I get home.


Having read the above Barry, you don't have a problem and a quick fix will be fine.

I would still get a new chain though. It can be both dangerous and extremely painful when a chain breaks, specially if you are standing on the pedals and the bike has a crossbar!!!!!! :surprise::surprise:

Ask the shop to trim it to the same length as the old one - or a tiny bit shorter since it is sure to have stretched. They should know what they are doing as they get that sort of request all the time.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Couldn't you remove the wheel and sling it across your back, put the back wheel on the foot boards, I used to carry a full bike while cycling as a kid, I used to buy and sell a few to eak out my pocket money. 

Then get the bike shop to fit a new chain and sprockets.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thats great thanks. The bike I have is a Carrera Apollo 21 speed (I think). Why do I need an 8 speed link though Embeedee? Not doubting that advice just wondered.


Why do you need an 8 speed chain link Barry? 
When talking about chains the number of speeds relates to the number of sprockets on the rear wheel, 7 in your case as you have 21 speeds in total. Therefore a 7 speed link would be adequate, but as there isn't one the 8 speed will be fine.:wink2:
It is possible that a 9 speed or 10 speed one would do also but might be slightly too narrow to fit, be more expensive:crying: & provide no benefit, so an 8 speed link is the one for you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> but especially go karts...but only when I could lay my hands on pram wheels!
> 
> Graham :smile2:


OK, but yes that was my childhood too, not having the correct drill bit for the steering arm so using a red hot poker to burn a hole through....:surprise:

My two local grandsons are keen for me to build them a go-kart now no problems actually doing it, but one very big problem;

PRAM WHEELS ARE A THING OF THE PAST APPARENTLY

everyone now uses buggies with small wheels which never work as well as big one from memory....

Maybe it's only France, but my UK based kids also only ever used buggies or "transport systems" as they are now called which includes car seats (never had those) car to buggy seats, cots, sitting seats and so on (at a price that is eye-watering :nerd::frown2

but traditional Silver Cross style prams are not around now AFAIK, any suggestions what I could use?

Sorry for taking it off topic.....

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> OK, but yes that was my childhood too, not having the correct drill bit for the steering arm so using a red hot poker to burn a hole through....:surprise:
> 
> My two local grandsons are keen for me to build them a go-kart now no problems actually doing it, but one very big problem;
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten the red hot poker trick Dave...I did that too (but not when my folks were around)...









One time we used old bicycle wheels...JESUS that thing went







...but fortunately we also managed to rig up some bicycle brakes on it so it saved our life. We had a steep hill in our village (Go figgur in Wales!) and I can remember us lads overtaking a car going down in it...

Feckless in one sense, to say the least....but we survived!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I was the youngest of three and with my parents being in education I reckon I was a mistake and they couldn't be arsed.  actually that's a joke I had a fantastic childhood but was crap at anything diy etc. I was ace at making catapults though and balsa wood planes. That was something the old man taught me.

Anyway back to the chain. Nice fella in the bike shop at Brid sorted out the broken bit and has showed me what to do (sort of). He reckoned you need a special pair of pliers and I'll only get one stab at it so if I cock it up I'm stuffed.

I'll have a go in a bit. Presume it's easy to thread the chain back on and will be self explanitory? I think it was in the very lowest gears so will put it back on those cogs.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Barry can you post a photo of the chain and parts he supplied, as it is not sure to me at least if he has given you a link that you have to use a circlip or have a rivet that you have to use a tool to close the end.Remember to fit the chain over the frame at the back before you join it up.or a piccy of the pliers.

cabby


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

barryd said:


> I'll have a go in a bit. Presume it's easy to thread the chain back on and will be self explanitory? I think it was in the very lowest gears so will put it back on those cogs.


Easier if you put it in top gear on the rear gears Barry (smallest sprocket). Move the right hand gear lever to the highest number first. Then move the left hand lever to the lowest number, smallest sprocket on the chainwheels. These positions gives the least tension on the chain & so easiest to fit. Ideally you need a chain hook (bent piece of an old spoke) so you can hook the chain together first whilst you fit the new link without any tension on the ends of the chain.
Threading the chain isn't as easy as you might think, look at another bike with derailleur gears & use that as a pattern if you can't figure it out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok thanks. I do have mrs d's bike which is similar. So the back gears want to be on number 7 smallest cog and front one on number 1 smallest cog. That makes sense, I think.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ok thanks. I do have mrs d's bike which is similar. So the back gears want to be on number 7 smallest cog and front one on number 1 smallest cog. That makes sense, I think.


Yes, that's it Barry.

Good luck!:smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Good idea to clean all the cogs and derailleur before you fit the chain. WD40 is a good degreaserr if you don't have the proper stuff. Wipe it all off with your tracksuit bottoms, you'll never notice the difference. Clean the chain too, if you haven't already. Oil the chain after fitting.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Too late Crapton ive done it! The bloke in the shop said not to use WD40 at least not on the chain anyway. Couldnt get the rear gear to move down using the leaver for some reason so I just fitted it as it was when it came off. Turned it upside down, followed the line on Mrs D's bike, whacked in the two missing link chain things and pulled tight to slot into place, job done. Lubed up







with some proper bike chain stuff I have, turned it over and it appears to work. It cant be that easy can it?

No tools, no nothing. I bet when I go on it and start peddling it will go backwards or something.

Will report back

Wish me luck


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barry is now a bike muckyneck > >


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Barry breaks a chain, I read the posts and now I am getting adverts for chain links.! I don't know wether to be happy or annoyed as it might affect further advertising. Isn't technology wonderfull.

Looking forward to your next thread Barry to see what gets advertised.

All the best

Davy


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Too late Crapton ive done it! The bloke in the shop said not to use WD40 at least not on the chain anyway. Couldnt get the rear gear to move down using the leaver for some reason so I just fitted it as it was when it came off. Turned it upside down, followed the line on Mrs D's bike, whacked in the two missing link chain things and pulled tight to slot into place, job done. Lubed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But had obviously got lost judging by the picture.>


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Barry, from your picture I think your bike is in need of a good service.

The gears and chain look as though they have never seen a drop of oil for years. 

Moving on from that, I am more than certain that your bike should be stripped, cleaned, oiled and rebuilt.

But then, I have never seen it and who am I to advise?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> Barry breaks a chain, I read the posts and now I am getting adverts for chain links.! I don't know wether to be happy or annoyed as it might affect further advertising. Isn't technology wonderfull.
> 
> Looking forward to your next thread Barry to see what gets advertised.
> 
> ...


Be careful what you wish for


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Works better than ever. I think it may have been on the way out for a while as it creaked and groaned a bit. Maybe it was the chain lube I applied though not sure. 

Smooth as anything now. You may be right about the maintenance Drew. Never done any. The brakes are terrible so now I am an expert ill tackle them next. Bought the bike of Ebay about four years ago (not for much) and never done anything to it. 

So I gave it a good test and went right out to the head along the cliffs, off the road and up and down some pretty steep and shaky paths. Better than ever. No slips or creaking. Blowing a bit of a hoolie though but a stunning day.  Massive thanks to everyone. Total cost £3.

Proof

Was going to go Kayaking today. Perhaps the bike was a safer option.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That chain does look a bit rusty Bazza...at least get some 3in1 or sommat on it!

WD40 is a good degreaser but you have to have grease first not rust :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

barryd said:


> I set off to do a bit of "off roading"  on my bike today along the cliffs at Flamborough. There was a particularly steep bit of track to get up onto the tops between the light house and the cliffs. I surprised myself as had expected to have to walk it and I was virtually at the top when the blooming chain snapped.
> 
> Its a 21 speed hybrid, I still have the old chain.
> 
> Am I going to need special tools? No problem going off on the scooter to get a chain I guess but how and what do I need to put it on?


There are some really handy things which clip to links and connect them. They are exceptional and pro racers huse them all the time. I keep a couple in my bike bag at all times, in case of a break - no tools or pins required

Edit - too late


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Good idea to clean all the cogs and derailleur before you fit the chain. WD40 is a good degreaserr if you don't have the proper stuff. Wipe it all off with your tracksuit bottoms, you'll never notice the difference. Clean the chain too, if you haven't already. Oil the chain after fitting.


A toothbrush is a good chain cleaner... the only tricky part is getting it back in the bathroom before your missus sees it's missing.>


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Leffe NL said:


> A toothbrush is a good chain cleaner... the only tricky part is getting it back in the bathroom before your missus sees it's missing.>


Does it need to be electric for efficient cleaning?

Dave


----------

